# ID this snail!



## Lipticlear (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi everyone... Could use some help identifying a couple snails that I just got in the bag with some Otto's that I just bought. I am going to toss them into glass floating in the tank, to keep them alive for now. I wanted to know what type of snail they are. Will they eat my plants? Do they clean algae? Do I have to worry about them becoming a problem? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks like mylasian trumpet snails. (MTS)

They can become extremely problematic, but can provide certain benifits also.

Won't likely eat plants or (specifically) glass algae, they do reproduce quickly.

Spend most of their time on the bottom shaded side of driftwood and underneath the sand/gravel. 

Lots of info online about them.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Lipticlear said:


> Hi everyone... Could use some help identifying a couple snails that I just got in the bag with some Otto's that I just bought. I am going to toss them into glass floating in the tank, to keep them alive for now. I wanted to know what type of snail they are. Will they eat my plants? Do they clean algae? Do I have to worry about them becoming a problem? Any help would be appreciated!


Those are malaysian trumpet snails (aka "mts"). They are helpful in planted tanks as they help aerate the substrate, they may eat some algae but when there is more food available they will also reproduce much faster. They are safe with plants, but may become an issue if you over feed as they reproduce asexually. Hope this helps


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

Yup, like the 2 above said, those are MTS. I've had MTS in 2 different tanks. In one of my planted tanks, they worked well, growing big, staying mostly under the gravel and aerating the substrate. They did not reproduce much in this tank because there was very little food for them. In my other tank, I was feeding a lot and they started to overrun the tank.

Now I have assassin snails


----------

